# Central Oregon 500 event registration open



## CO500 (Feb 7, 2013)

Registration for the 2016 Central Oregon 500 6/4 to 6/12/2016 in Bend OR is now open. Central Oregon 500+
This event is 5 days of full or metric centuries all starting and finishing in Bend OR. Day 3 features a new gravel grinder option and day 5 features a 150 mile option. These rides are led by local ride guides and feature all the best of Central Oregon.
Enjoy


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

Ride is limited to 50 people?


----------



## CO500 (Feb 7, 2013)

duriel said:


> Ride is limited to 50 people?


Yes, ride size is limited to keep the groups small for logistics on the road and for parking at the start/finish sites. There are openings available now.


----------

